# 1 ready to go all this week July 31-August 6



## wonkdog (May 7, 2010)

If anyone out of Freeport needs an extra hand with getting out and expenses I'm ready. I have top notch gear and knowledge & I've been fishing pretty much this whole month with great luck. Does not matter if it's a day trip, overnighter, tuna, swordfish I can do it all or even closer to shore, but would like to get out around 50 miles or further. If interested give me (Will) a shout at (979) 236-2291.

Will


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Check You PMs*

Need one for Aug 6. Check you pm for details.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Panga*



buzzard bill said:


> Need one for Aug 6. Check you pm for details.


Buzzard, You still have the fine looking Panga? Have fun this summer...


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Sure Do*

Seahuntress - Yes we do. She is going on 5 years old this month, but still running strong and looking good. Are you still fishing the P.O.I.N.T. tournaments?


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*WOW*

Wow, how time goes by. 5 years.

No I haven't in awhile but maybe next year I hope. Enjoy your summer, and post some fish photos too.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Link To Fish Photos*

Seahuntress - here's the link to lots of fish photos taken on the panga. Enjoy.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...1sRgCNOM_MC-o4rLRA&invite=CP_1s6AM&feat=email


----------

